# Federal Weapon Permits....Fight Now



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

How many of you have seen this new proposal to congress? Better read and start fighting now. They want all people to pay, submit info, take a written exam, and hope that the Attorney General will authorize you to posses a firearm. If you do not have this liscense you will be arrested as a felon if caught with a weapon. Check it out and start calling today.....

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/F?c111:1:./temp/~c111MLBlAK:e873:
:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## DrenalinhnterCO (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats BS!!!! I hope people dont just sit back and let this happen.

Randy


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

This stuff comes up everyday. But with the current situation of balance in the branches of government it could be. I will make a career producing grease guns i guess! Really though the people will not stand for it and our government has more to worry about than taliban etc. if they do move on the people! Bad people are the ones buying from trunks in alleys. Honest men go the legit way. They need to crack down on sales in the streets.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

I missed it. The link is gone.


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

wdriver said:


> I missed it. The link is gone.


Try This;

Goto: http://thomas.loc.gov/home/c111query.html
Search: Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009
Click on H.R.45.IH


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

the kind of things we can look forward to with obama at the wheel:thumbs_do


----------



## nitemask (Nov 20, 2008)

Pelosi and obama at the helm. I hope it goes nowhere and I believe there are too many democrats that won't vote for it. Even if it does pass, it will be hard pressed to make it through the Supreme Court when owning a firearm is a right that they just affirmed and making it so hard is an impediment to a right. Seems like they're trying to make it like getting a driver's license which is a privilege and not a right.


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

I think there is "more to it than that".....by using the Interstate Commerce Act they're vying for loopholes for Federal Control of a State's RIGHTS issue IMO...

I'm not so sure the recent Supreme Court Ruling did (or would) address THAT........

Bottom line is: Registration IS the first step to CONFISCATION...........history proves it, no political party innuendo either.....

Folks NOW is THE TIME to "nip this in the bud" let everyone's Congress members KNOW (without doubt) supporting this bill is a sure way to not be re-elected, pass the bill's contents around to every state that you can and request everyone do the same (both pass it around and contact their politicians).......WE can defeat this (and all bills like it) but we must UNITE and be willing to really work to do so, IF not an NRA member now is the time to join and have your spouse, and friends to do the same.......these are NOT the times to be unable to protect yourself and your family and I expect they'll get much worse....ukey:


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*+1*

*+1.*


aceoky said:


> i think there is "more to it than that".....by using the interstate commerce act they're vying for loopholes for federal control of a state's rights issue imo...
> 
> I'm not so sure the recent supreme court ruling did (or would) address that........
> 
> ...


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

If the above links don't work for you, Google "Blair Holt" or "H.B.45" and then if you think it is no big deal for us sprotsmen and women, just keep drinking the Kool Aid!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

This would be for handguns, or semi-autos that accept a detachable magazine........for now.
I also see that they've done their normal "exemptions of responsibility" for government agents not keeping their firearms safe. Same circumstances of a minor getting ahold of a gun and Joe Common is in trouble, but a police officer isn't.
I don't own any of these guns, and might not buy any, but I'll be contacting Pete Stark expressing my displeasure with this bill. 

When they came for the Communists, I was silent, because I was not a Communist.........................


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Letter to the Congressmen*

Anyone have a sample letter that can be sent to the congressmen of my state to tell them how much I disapprove of any gun restrictions. 

Thanks,


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Just type up your honest to God opinion and shoot it off.


----------



## jorjo (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea 

It works well everywhere else in the world.


----------

